# Never worked on a movie before and I need some help.



## lilleza87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everybody!

  	I'm quite new when it comes to working with makeup. I've done weddings, proms, photography and a few small runway shows.
  	I just got a job on sunday, as their makeup artist dropped out. He said that what they mainly needed help with was to powder the actors and look at the monitors with him to make sure it looked fine. He told me not to bring a big kit.

  	Thing is, I've never worked on something like this before, but it's a great chance for me to get some new contacts and to learn more.

  	I was wondering what exactly you think I should bring and I would be so greatfull if you had any tips for me. I want to make sure I do a good job.

  	Any advice would be awesome! Thanks


----------

